# Sea Otter Photo-Phest



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Last weekend Look USA headed down to Monterey for the 18th annual Sea Otter Classic. We had a blast and even came away with some pretty good results - Miguel Martinez got 1st in the Pro XC race, and Rachel Heal from team TIBCO took 3rd in the women's pro circuit race. Here are some pics from the weekend:

Cold weather and gale-force gusts on day 1 didn't seem to keep people away









Luckily the hospitality tent was nice and warm









Francois' (aka Mr. MTBR/RBR.com) 18.4 lb. 986 was undoubtedly the hit









The limited edition 496 ain't too shabby either









Nor is TIBCO's custom 496









The next generation









Board member Kretzel from Silicon Valley Cycling Center (on right) talks with radio host and MTB racer extraordinaire Steven Seaweed









I just stole Miguel's champagne









Thanks to everyone from RBR who stopped by the booth. I'm already looking forward to next year!

*[email protected]*


----------

